# Hello everyone



## JulianEGB (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello I'm from Colombia.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi Julian. Welcome here!


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 25, 2021)

welcome


----------



## BassClef (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello Julian, and welcome to the VI forum!


----------



## Double Helix (Feb 25, 2021)

Good that you have joined VI-Control, Julian -- Jump right in!


----------



## Circus de Terra (Jan 6, 2022)

JulianEGB said:


> Hello I'm from Colombia.


I am Colombian too.


----------



## Tralen (Jan 7, 2022)

JulianEGB said:


> Hello I'm from Colombia.


Welcome, South American brother!


----------

